# The biggest loser



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome just saw on my TV guide that there's a new series of the biggest loser USA starting tomorrow. Now I know for Americans its probably very old now but over here we don't get it until years in advance. I love watching that type of show because it shows the strength and determination and the benefits of hard work (also can keep you motivated as you see what state people can get into if they don't do any exercise and eat junk all the time. Definetely gives you motivation to go for a run lol )


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 12, 2016)

There's a lot of criticism over that show, the way it's run and the way the contestants are treated. 'It's a miracle no one has died yet': The Biggest Loser returns, despite critics' warnings
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/health/biggest-loser-weight-loss.html?_r=0
‘Biggest Loser’ Contestants Starved Themselves And Used Drugs To Shed Pounds
The brutal secrets behind ‘The Biggest Loser’ | New York Post


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 12, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> There's a lot of criticism over that show, the way it's run and the way the contestants are treated. 'It's a miracle no one has died yet': The Biggest Loser returns, despite critics' warnings
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/health/biggest-loser-weight-loss.html?_r=0
> ‘Biggest Loser’ Contestants Starved Themselves And Used Drugs To Shed Pounds
> The brutal secrets behind ‘The Biggest Loser’ | New York Post


Meh i'll still watch it


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 12, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Meh i'll still watch it



Just don't recommend it to people as a sensible way to lose weight and get fit lol.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 12, 2016)

I use to watch it. Thought it was interesting. I stopped after they fired Anna Kournikova as one of the trainers. I thought they didn't give her a chance.
I also liked the way Jillian Michaels trained her team. Not sure who the current trainers are.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 12, 2016)

I should add that I don't agree with the way they lose all that weight in such a short time. I think it's unhealthy. I'm fortunate in that I have never had to do that. I've always stayed in shape with consistent training and nutrition. But I do think the show is interesting.


----------



## KangTsai (Nov 13, 2016)

Sad thing is that almost all of those contestants regain all their fat after they're finished.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 13, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Sad thing is that almost all of those contestants regain all their fat after they're finished.



They do because of the way it was lost, if you starve a body it will do it's best to regain body fat, the metabolism slows down to enable it to keep and put on more fat. done properly over a length of time the fat isn't put back on, you cannot starve yourself the way the programme suggests, you cannot lose huge amounts of weight in such a short time and not expect your body to be damaged.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 13, 2016)

The show is based on entertainment, not health. Sensible training and long term weight loss would be boring, and a ratings disaster.The contestants know what they are getting into. They compete for money. Similar to shows like 'Survivor' and some fighting and sporting events.
Imagine MMA or Football with no contact allowed, it would be healthy for the contestants but who would watch? Flag football has never really caught on as a big money sport


----------



## Tames D (Feb 28, 2017)

Trainer Bob Harper had a major heart atteck.

"Biggest Loser" Host Bob Harper Suffers Major Heart Attack


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like he's doing okay.  Scary stuff.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 1, 2017)

They haven't officially cancelled the show, but there are no plans for "auditions" for a new season.  I think that after last season where the winner looked anorexic (even the coaches looked shocked when they saw her) and the other bad press about assistants asking them to take diet pills etc.  it has been placed on hold indefinitely.


----------

